# Lost my german Localization



## emka81 (May 23, 2010)

Hello guys,

after i upgraded from 8 Release to 8 stable i lost my german localization

i was looking after.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/using-localization.html

my outputs:

```
locale
LANG=de_AT.UTF-8
LC_CTYPE="de_AT.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE="de_AT.UTF-8"
LC_TIME="de_AT.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC="de_AT.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY="de_AT.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES="de_AT.UTF-8"
LC_ALL=
```

my .bashrc


```
export LANG="de_AT.UTF-8"
export MM_CHARSET="UTF-8"
```

my .login_conf


```
german:German Users Accounts:\
:charset=UTF-8:\
:lang=de_AT.UTF-8:\
:tc=default:
```

also my /etc/login.conf looks the same. with vipw i put german to the users
`# user:password:1111:11:german:0:0:User Name:/home/user:/bin/sh`

but starting my programs as for example (GIMP, Scribus etc.) i don't have german menues. But i had them before upgrade.

I hope you have any ideas ?

greets Martin


----------



## john_doe (May 23, 2010)

Try to substitute `german' with `me' in ~/.login_conf.


----------



## emka81 (May 23, 2010)

thanks, 

but it was not the fault. I found the mistake. I use slim as graphical login manager, and that thing don't use .xinitrc or .login_conf 

I don't know why, but login without manager works great! Maybe someone has an idea ?

Martin


----------



## Beastie (May 23, 2010)

emka81 said:
			
		

> I use slim as graphical login manager, and that thing don't use .xinitrc


It probably uses ~/.xsession, which should be executable (chmod +x).


----------



## emka81 (May 23, 2010)

I solved the thing right now, i put all my systemvariables into my .xinitrc 


```
export PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/kde4/bin:/usr/local/kde4/sbin"
export JAVA_HOME="/usr/local/openjdk7"
export PACKAGESITE="ftp://ftp2.at.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/"
export EDITOR="/usr/local/bin/nano"
export LANG="de_AT.UTF-8"
export MM_CHARSET="UTF-8"
exec openbox-session
```

and in my /etc/slim.conf  stands 
	
	



```
login_cmd exec /bin/sh - ~/.xinitrc %session
```

cheers Martin


----------

